# Save your Marraige



## Darla (May 29, 2010)

I love the way this is being advertised as a marriage saver. It must be pretty bad if you need the blanket.

Monday, May 10, 2010 10:01 ET *A marriage-saving blanket?*

*This As Seen On TV product claims to use "activated carbon fabric" to kill flatulence and rescue relationships Video *

By Tracy Clark-Flory







The sanctity of marriage now has added protection thanks to military technology. An inventor has employed the same "activated carbon fabric" that guards soldiers against chemical weapons to combat offensive odors in the marital bed. Behold, the Better Marriage Blanket" (via The Week), a real solution to a very real problem." It's quite possibly the world's first anti-flatulence, pro-marriage blanket. (No word on whether the blanket supports same-sex unions.)


Continue reading 
You've really got to check out this ad -- as the blanket's website instructs, "you owe it to your marriage." Plus, it's Monday, and you owe yourself a good laugh. Watch out, Snuggie, there's a new ridiculous novelty item on the block!


----------



## AudreyNola (May 29, 2010)

Do you think this would block odors in the event of a dutch oven!?!


----------

